# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Kristianizmi dhe arkitektura nder shekuj-FOTOGRAFI

## Kryqi i Paqes

Ne kete teme do  sjellim kryevepra arkitekturale  kristianizmit nga e gjithe bota.

Hollande-Utrecht

----------


## G.S.Vangjeli

çati me pllaka guri në manastirin Iviron(manastiri i georgjianëve) - Mali i Shenjtë , Gr
Trull në Malin e Shenjtë , Gr
dritare e vjetër në Malin e Shenjtë , Gr

----------


## G.S.Vangjeli

Hyrja dhe kisha qëndrore në Vatopedh..

----------


## G.S.Vangjeli

kulla e manastirit Esfigmenu - Mali i Shenjtë , Gr
llampë në manastirin Vatopedhi - Mali i Shenjtë , Gr
manastiri Esfigmenu - Mali i Shenjtë , Gr

----------


## G.S.Vangjeli

manastiri i hën Panteleimonit(manast. i rusëve) - Mali i Shenjtë , Gr
manastiri i Vatopedhit 2 - Mali i Shenjtë , Gr
manasiri i Vatopedhit - Mali i Shenjtë , Gr

----------


## G.S.Vangjeli

manastiri Iviron(gjeorgjianëve) 2 - Mali i Shenjtë , Gr
manastiri Iviron(gjeorgjianëve)  - Mali i Shenjtë , Gr
manastiri Stavronikita - Mali i Shenjtë , Gr

----------


## G.S.Vangjeli

Në manastirin Vatopedhi - Mali i Shenjtë , Gr
Trulli i kishës në manastirin Vatopedhi - Mali i Shenjtë , Gr
Trulli i kishës në manastirin Vatopedhi(detail, hollësi) - Mali i Shenjtë , Gr

----------


## G.S.Vangjeli

Tryezaria(salla e ngrënies) e manastirit Vatopedhi - Mali i Shenjtë , Gr

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

Nje tjeter madheshti Kristiane.

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

Perseri Hollande nje shtet kristian me tradita ne bukurine shpirterore kristiane e shfaqur edhe ne arkitekture.

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

vazhdojme me Europen...

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

Saint Sava-Serbi

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

Greqi-Athine (monastiraki)- nje kryeveper e vjeter.

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

Katedralia e Shen Saves ne Beograd

----------


## Konstantin

Pse ja nis ne fillim me kishat e kulturen serbe more b*y*thshitur kur i ke kishat dhe arkitekturen shqiptare te vjetra sa vet krishti1

----------


## the admiral

kam vizituar dhjetra e dhjetra kisha e katedrale. po filloj te postoj disa.
VENEZIA

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

Flm Admiral!

----------


## The_Capital

*Israel*

----------


## the admiral

Pisa & Siena

----------


## the admiral

Stuttgart, Frankfurt & Limburg An Der Lahn

----------

